# 2017 Purge Valve Canister



## Klaunder (Aug 9, 2020)

Can anyone help me and tell me where this is located? Everything I look up is for 2016 and older models.


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

Back of engine under intake manifold...


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If you are having problems with it, sometimes tapping on it with the handle of a screwdriver will knock it loose so it will function temporarily.


----------

